
The non-developer’s guide to hiring software developers - iProject
http://thenextweb.com/entrepreneur/2012/11/04/the-non-developers-guide-to-hiring-software-developers/?fromcat=all
======
BerislavLopac
My main piece of advice to non-developers hiring developers: don't. Let other
developers hire them for you.

